# Northwest Missouri Insulator & Bottle Show - Tracy, Missouri 3/21



## BillinMo (Mar 11, 2015)

The 13th Annual NW Missouri Insulator & Bottle Show will be held at the Platte County Fairgrounds, 1st & Tribble St., Tracy, Missouri 64079. In between Kansas City & St. Joseph, just off of I-29, only 6 miles from the Kansas City International Airport. Set up time will be 7:00 AM to 9:00 AM, then open to the public from 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM. The facility was full and had great traffic last year and we expect more of the same. Sales tables are $25 each and admission is FREE. Food on site. Host hotel is Quality Inn & Suites, 1201 Branch St., Platte City, MO 64079 (about a mile from the fairgrounds). Special room rat available until February 15th. Mention “Insulator & Bottle Show” for discount. After that date, ask for Divya Patel for possible discount. Contact DARRYL WAGNER at 816-719-0801 or email at nwmoshow@dwagnerkc.com for information and/or show packet.  And I'll be there again, with a table of insulators.  By all means, please stop by and say hi.


----------

